# my "Owned" Yao Ming pics (from 1996-2002)



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*my "Owned" Yao Ming pics (from 1996-2004)*

When he won CBA championship












































































with Vince Carter































look at Bateer :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

to continue


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

don't be shy,it's just Coco Lee









Yao Ming's screen name used to be"Sabonis"


















now u know it?














































Mini Me




























said to be Yao Ming's first GF


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem looked so short next to Yao Ming

























































one day the same thing will happen in Houston

























































Shaq is a good guy


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

this girl~~~~~


















:|
































Bill Russel


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

to be continued,i am too hungry now,i am gonna grab sth to eat:grinning:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:uhoh:









Yao's Dad is not short even next to Shaq









will this be edited?































:|








in Hong Kong








baby,u r handsome









watch out ur hand


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

waiting for Visa to USA
























with Terminator


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:laugh:






































:|


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ok,finished.

many thanks to Chinayao.com


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

[email protected] most of those pictures!

Yao was so cute when he was a kid. He's not ugly now...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

That one with JYD Jerome Williams is nasty!!

Lots of great (and funny) pics, great job again kisstherim!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> This signature has been successfully edited by cometsbiggestfan.


 :rofl:


----------

